# Rallonger le câble fourni de la box



## dannyel (25 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous . 

Le problème : Abonné chez Sfr avec la box en fibre , avec  le câble livré de 2,50 m , tout fonctionne . 
Mais ma télé se trouvant à 12 m , j' ai acheté un câble coaxial de 10 m  pour rallonge et là rien ne fonctionne . La synchro ( le S clignote sans arrêt ) . On m' a dit q'un simple câble coaxial ne suffit pas , qu'il faut un câble coaxial spécial pour cause de faiblesse et d ' impédance . Est ce vrai et où trouver ce fameux câble ? . 
Merci pour vos avis . bonne journée .


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2018)

Tu raccordes depuis ta box quelle sortie vers quelle entrée de ton téléviseur ? Et quel est donc ce câble de 2,5 mètres livré avec ta box ?


----------



## dannyel (25 Septembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu raccordes depuis ta box quelle sortie vers quelle entrée de ton téléviseur ? Et quel est donc ce câble de 2,5 mètres livré avec ta box ?


 C 'est le câble livré dans la boite SFR , je n ai pas la référence,  juste  " câble coaxial conforme " . Le câble fourni est relié dam la prise numéricable posé par eux  et rejoint le filetage arrière de la Box , consacré à à la connexion . Puis je repars avec le câble HDMI vers la télé .


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2018)

Donc l'entrée en vert...




...et en effet il faut un câble de qualité supérieure vu la longueur. Cette rallonge tu l'as achetée toute faite ou tu l'as faite toi-même ?


----------



## dannyel (26 Septembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Donc l'entrée en vert...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 126041
> 
> ...et en effet il faut un câble de qualité supérieure vu la longueur. Cette rallonge tu l'as achetée toute faite ou tu l'as faite toi-même ?


Bonjour . Oui , en vert . C ' est une rallonge que j' ai acheté toute faite . Ou trouver ce câble de qualité supérieur ?  Merci pour la réponse .


----------



## flotow (26 Septembre 2018)

regarde sur le cable ce qu'il y a de marqué comme catégorie "Cat. X"


----------



## Oizo (27 Septembre 2018)

J'ai la même box SFR. J'ai rallongé aussi le câble en prenant du 17VATC, auquel j'ai rajouté moi-même les connecteurs type F.
J'ai 20 m de câble environ, la connexion est stable, sans perte visible.
Ne pas utiliser les câbles tous faits avec connecteurs moulés, c'est bien pour de la TV, et encore, avec un bon signal.


----------



## byte_order (27 Septembre 2018)

oui, choisir du 17VATC.
Pour 12m, la perte sera de ~1,7dB (-25%),
là où un coaxial de base blanc pas cher (celui fournit avec la box, y'a pas de petite économie),
probablement du 21VATC, lui perdra quasiment  2,5dB, soit environ 40% de la qualité initiale du signal.


----------



## dannyel (15 Octobre 2018)

Oizo a dit:


> J'ai la même box SFR. J'ai rallongé aussi le câble en prenant du 17VATC, auquel j'ai rajouté moi-même les connecteurs type F.
> J'ai 20 m de câble environ, la connexion est stable, sans perte visible.
> Ne pas utiliser les câbles tous faits avec connecteurs moulés, c'est bien pour de la TV, et encore, avec un bon signal.


Merci .


----------



## dannyel (15 Octobre 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> oui, choisir du 17VATC.
> Pour 12m, la perte sera de ~1,7dB (-25%),
> là où un coaxial de base blanc pas cher (celui fournit avec la box, y'a pas de petite économie),
> probablement du 21VATC, lui perdra quasiment  2,5dB, soit environ 40% de la qualité initiale du signal.


Merci , c 'est fait avec du 17 et ça fonctionne .


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2018)

dannyel a dit:


> Merci , c 'est fait avec du 17 et ça fonctionne .


Comme quoi la qualité d'un câble n'est pas sans importance.


----------



## dannyel (15 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Comme quoi la qualité d'un câble n'est pas sans importance.


Mais chez SFR, il ne te dise rien en terme de puissance de câble . Faut se debrouiller . Merci au Forumeurs.


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2018)

dannyel a dit:


> Mais chez SFR, il ne te dise rien en terme de puissance de câble . Faut se debrouiller . Merci au Forumeurs.


Je sais bien et on apprend toujours de ses erreurs.


----------

